# AMMO QUESTION



## HANGEYE (May 12, 2012)

I have a Marlin model 1894 chambered in 40-82. Do any of you know where I can get some ammo fabed for this gun? I had some built years ago and I think the guy used 45-70 Government brass. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks HANGEYE


----------



## lswoody (May 12, 2012)

Have heard of that caliber but have never seen any, anywhere. hope you can find some.


----------



## chattahoochee (May 12, 2012)

https://www.ows-ammo.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=95


----------



## HANGEYE (May 12, 2012)

Thanks CHATT, at $60.00 a box I don"t think I'll be plinking at squirrells with it.


----------



## chattahoochee (May 13, 2012)

HANGEYE said:


> Thanks CHATT, at $60.00 a box I don"t think I'll be plinking at squirrells with it.




No sir, I wouldn't either, but worth the cost of admission to dust off an old levergun.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 13, 2012)

Check on the Marlin owners or it could be Marlin lovers web site.


----------



## txneal (May 14, 2012)

If you wanted to make the investment, you could purchase some basic reloading equipment and start making your own. The dies are available and you can even get bullet molds to cast your own lead bullets. At $3. per round, you probably won't ever save much money this way, but it could be fun....plus, once you have the reloading equipment, you can start reloading for all of your guns and then you will save a few bucks. I reload just so I can develop loads that are most accurate for my firearms...not to save any money, because you really don't save that much if you buy top quality reloading supplies. Still, its a fun hobby and I do get better results than what I would get with factory ammo.


----------

